# ACHTUN!NG | APR Winter Special



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Sale starts Thanksgiving Day and runs through December 21st, 2007!!*
 



_Modified by [email protected]!NG at 3:54 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Winter Special ([email protected]!NG)*

And hint to your families...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Winter Special ([email protected]!NG)*

*2 more days!!*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Winter Special ([email protected]!NG)*

*Today is the LAST day of the APR Winter Special!!*
Thank you to everyone for your support! Happy Holidays!! http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Winter Special ([email protected]!NG)*

Great news everyone!! APR has extended the APR Winter Special pricing until January 4th! 
http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Winter Special ([email protected]!NG)*

In addition to the APR Winter Special, we have two "Daily Special" items on our website today that include a few other goodies that will compliment your APR purchase:
12.27.07
1. Buy an APR Chip for 1.8T or 2.7t and get 1 free 710N Diverter valve!
2. Buy an APR exhaust for VW R32 and get it installed for FREE!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Winter Special ([email protected]!NG)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Winter Special ([email protected]!NG)*

Sale ends this Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: ACHTUN!NG | APR Winter Special ([email protected]!NG)*

*Final day for the sale everyone!* Online orders placed any time before midnight tonight will come through as a "sale" order when it ships on Monday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
And a big thanks again to everyone for their support!!


----------

